# Video on you tube



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 16, 2006)

so this was in the news today and in the Sun (newspaper) jst thought id share it with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdNfFwi3YLU


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

.... o.0


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 16, 2006)

But they were missing the huge gold creole earrings, rings and cheap gold chain... clown dangly optional. Plus no fake Burberry in sight! Nice try though lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

hrm.
I...ashamed as I am to admit it...didn't get it.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL it an UK thing Shimmer. Generally kids and teens who have a bad attitude, wearing cheap fake crap (generally the worst Burberry fakes imaginable), huge cheap ass hoops in their ear (the ones that turn your ears black), a gold ring on each finger and gold chains around their neck featuring the tackiest pendants you can imagine. Seen strutting around high streets thinking they are the bees knees scowling at anyone that isn't a clone of them.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

well that's a sexy impression to leave with random folk, isn't it? "Hi I'm dressed in cheap costume jewelry and bad makeup"
dorks.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 16, 2006)

maybe i should of left a interpretation lol
thank you to browneyedbaby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so it was in the newspaper i fail to see why hmmm


----------



## OliviaHallxx (May 3, 2013)

This is just like a bunch of people in my school. Thankfully I'm normal


----------

